# Easy Closets-Has anyone had experience with them?



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

*EasyClosets.com-Has anyone had experience with them?*

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with EasyClosets.com? I wanted to install these for anyone that wanted a professional install of such. If EasyClosets isn't a good choice, then what have you used or recommend as a profession solution to a bedroom closet, pantry, or a garage storage rehab/remodel that would give the consumer a good, durable, and long-lasting product?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I have some easy women, easy jobs & an easy time on vacation, but never an easy closet.:clap::laughing:

Good durable & long lasting product? You'll need to start with some quality material and hardware. Add an area to build them & a good dose of skill. Aw what the heck, that's what cabinet guys are for.:thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

griz said:


> Aw what the heck, that's what cabinet guys are for.:thumbsup:


Yessir, I agree with you on that.:thumbsup: But for the DIYers that don't have the tool savvy or skills to do this install themselves, I wanted to be able to do the installation for them. I just wanted to know if the product would be good enough to stand behind for recommendation? I would have them design and order, but I would install. What do you think?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

No experience with the company you are asking about, but others I have seen lack the quality materials. You'll be the last one to touch it & any problems will be associated with you.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

griz said:


> No experience with the company you are asking about, but others I have seen lack the quality materials. You'll be the last one to touch it & any problems will be associated with you.


That's what scares me about it. I was wondering if there was a more professional alternative to purchase? If not, are there any closet storage specs out there to go by to design a custom-built one from scratch?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> That's what scares me about it. I was wondering if there was a more professional alternative to purchase? If not, are there any closet storage specs out there to go by to design a custom-built one from scratch?


Depends on the size.
Simple. Ledgers, dividers, shelves, rods. 
Simpler. Rod and shelf.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I've done a few EasyClosets... They're rather pricey for particleboard... You can upgrade certain things, like the drawer slides, for better operation. You'll get a thousand different cardboard boxes with two or three pieces in each. They're clearly marked with what's inside, so assembly goes very fast. 

They're less expensive than custom cabinetry, and would probably last the typical adult a very long time. They'll last a typical teenager 2 years, tops.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Simple. Ledgers, dividers, shelves, rods.
> Simpler. Rod and shelf.


I figure the time taken to measure and go over the different design options, it'd be better to show them a few (!) pix and have them choose an idea, then just build them yourself, install them, then let the customer paint them themselves if they want to save money--which I assume is why the interest in prefab ones.

A lot of time people just give me a general idea of what they want and I take it from there.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Those things look like mdf / melamine. I guess it's ok for an el-cheapo, but if you want a real quality product, get your cabinet guy to build them.

Something about this: "We custom manufacture our beautiful, high-end closets and storage solutions to your own space and ship out the next business day." just doesn't sit well with me ...


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> Those things look like mdf / melamine. I guess it's ok for an el-cheapo, but if you want a real quality product, get your cabinet guy to build them.
> 
> Something about this: "We custom manufacture our beautiful, high-end closets and storage solutions to your own space and ship out the next business day." just doesn't sit well with me ...


I think I'll experiment with a few ideas in my house and go from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a bad idea at all. That way, you get an idea of what you're dealing with before putting it in front of a customer.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> Not a bad idea at all. That way, you get an idea of what you're dealing with before putting it in front of a customer.


I need to polish up my woodworking skills anyways. Since I am detail-oriented this shouldn't be a problem. I'll probably design some basic ones first then build up to fancier ones as time goes on....


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I had a client a few years back who wanted a bedroom converted to a closet and I gave him a price for custom cabinets. They decided to get Ikea cabinets and I installed them. It was a bit of a pain as the cabinets were about 2-3" shorter than the ceiling - had to be put together in the room standing up...PITA!, however, I was surprised that the cabinets themselves were not too bad. I finished to the ceiling and walls with some matched melamine material and I don't think it turned out too bad...especially for a bathroom guy!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

jarvis design said:


> I had a client a few years back who wanted a bedroom converted to a closet and I gave him a price for custom cabinets. They decided to get Ikea cabinets and I installed them. It was a bit of a pain as the cabinets were about 2-3" shorter than the ceiling - had to be put together in the room standing up...PITA!, however, I was surprised that the cabinets themselves were not too bad. I finished to the ceiling and walls with some matched melamine material and I don't think it turned out too bad...especially for a bathroom guy!


Looks good from my house!
It looks good.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Looks good from my house!
> It looks good.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason Abbott (Feb 11, 2011)

I have used them a number of times. The is a "pro" side called ProClosets that is the same stuff but with a pricing break for pros that adjusts with volume. You have to be insured and list them on your policy. The online design tool apparently spits out CNC code directly to the production floor, hence the fast shipping. The stuff installs fast and is just as good as most national chain type custom closet outfits. The online design tool works well for what it is. I use them for most of my "budget grade" closets. It's all particle board melamine which bums me out, but like I said, budget grade. You will have a freakin' mountain of cardboard once you unpack the shipment though. Honestly I think of it as easy money whenever someone pulls the trigger on one.


----------



## Jason Abbott (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to add...

You can ditch the drawer slides which are crap and use soft-close slides. It's all pre drilled for side mount stuff, which again, bums me out, but like I said before, BUDGET GRADE!! I've also swapped out the hinges they normally send along for the new Blum soft-close-in-the-cup ones. Makes a world of difference.


----------

